# My miniature at work.



## popnrattle (Sep 17, 2011)

This is a video of my first miniature engine doing work. There is more info about the engine than in the previous video submitted here. After months of operation the engine is still "tight" and runs 4 hours on a shot glass of Coleman fuel and 40:1 tc3w for o-ring lubrication. My wiring schematic is on photobucket. (I'm "popnrattle" there ,also.) Later, Rick.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVBRj-NAzp8[/ame]

http://s489.photobucket.com/albums/rr258/popnrattle/?action=view&current=HITNMISSWIRINGSCHEMATIC.jpg


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 17, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## ttrikalin (Sep 17, 2011)

fantastic!
 ;D


----------



## kcmillin (Sep 17, 2011)

Awesome, I could do that all day. I love seeing these engine put to work!

Kel


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 17, 2011)

That was a cool video to watch!!!
Very innovative!!!

Andrew


----------



## steamboatmodel (Sep 17, 2011)

That is fantastic!
Regards,
Gerald.


----------



## Mosey (Sep 17, 2011)

The only problem I see with this is drinking enough beer to keep the hoppers filled. Right on.


----------



## cfellows (Sep 17, 2011)

Rose is having way too much fun with that! Very nice. Love to see these engines doing real work!

Chuck


----------



## dsquire (Sep 17, 2011)

Rick

That is a fantastic can crusher. I think you better put some clear guards on it and take it to the county fair and set up a booth. Sell cold drinks and recycle the cans. Everyone will be buying drinks like crazy just so they can see them crushed. At the end of the day you will have a truck load of crushed cans to recycle. Good luck. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 17, 2011)

Very impressive work. A lot of engineering went into that. Congratulations and Karm for you.---Brian


----------



## winklmj (Sep 17, 2011)

Very cool. Fun to see a "model engine" actually do some real work. :bow:


----------



## bigrigbri (Sep 18, 2011)

Fantastic to watch.
How long does the o-ring last?

 Brian.


----------



## popnrattle (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive comments. All 4 identical engines I have built have their original o-ring. I'm very impressed with their durability. One of the engines has been especially abused for several hours at extreme rpm and load just to see what would break first. It would lock-up when it got too hot but after cooling off would crank back up with the same compression. "cfellows" is the guy who suggested using an o-ring($0.70 ea.) and gave me the dimensions for the groove. Even though I had already bought the cast iron rings($5.00 ea.). Later, Rick.


----------



## mgbrv8 (Sep 18, 2011)

I love it :bow:


----------



## Orrin (Sep 18, 2011)

For sure, a thinking man's can crusher. Well done. I've seen some clever ones in my day, but this one tops them all.

Orrin


----------



## agmachado (Sep 21, 2011)

I love it too!!! 

Very nice job... thanks for share with us!

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## Perko (Sep 30, 2011)

That is soo cool Thm:


----------



## CMS (Oct 6, 2011)

Liking the hand clutch.


----------



## Harold Lee (Oct 25, 2011)

Now that is a cool project!!! Love all the hired help too. Thanks for sharing it.

Harold


----------



## Expertpartscrapper (Oct 31, 2011)

Great job on your impressive project! Love the planetary clutch...  Your engine sounds great. doesn't seem to even load up....just keeps chuggin'!


----------



## popnrattle (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive comments and interest. The engine is a work-horse and what really impresses me is the durability of the o-ringed piston. We have had the head and cylinder boiling water just to see what would happen to the o-ring but it just keeps on going and going. I'm thinkin' of making an acrylic head so I can see the "fire" of the combustion. Gosh...so many ideas and not enough time. Later, Rick.


----------



## litoweapon619 (Nov 12, 2011)

really cool man nice job 8)


----------



## lee9966 (Nov 13, 2011)

That's fantastic! What kind of o-ring? Viton?


----------



## popnrattle (Nov 14, 2011)

well....when i ask if it is a viton o-ring they nod and say its what the plumbers use. thats all i got to go by. it cost $.79 per. i found another supplier and got 10 pcs. for $.39, and he didn't know if they were viton, so i'll take a chance for 4 cents each as they are easy to change out and no wear on cylinder. thanks for the kind comment. Later, rick.


----------

